# Better late than never



## panjabigator

Spanish: "más vale tarde que nunca."

Catalán (not too sure): "més val tard que mai"

I will inquire about Hindi, Urdu, and Panjabi.


----------



## Grop

Hi, French is similar to your Spanish and Catalan suggestions: _Mieux vaut tard que jamais._


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese is also similar: _mais vale tarde que nunca_.


----------



## MaxJ

In Dutch we say: "Beter laat dan nooit".


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese I know it as _antes tarde (do) que nunca._


----------



## kusurija

In Czech:
Lépe pozdě nežli nikdy!

In Lithuanian:
Geriau vėliau negu niekad.


----------



## panjabigator

Here is a different one for Catalan: "Mai no és tard quan Déu arriba."

Thanks to NetKnight for telling me that one.


----------



## Hermocrates

*Italian*:

Meglio tardi che mai.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Another similar Spanish idiom: _nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena_ (it's never late if the joy is good)


----------



## Hakro

*Finnish:*

Parempi myöhään kuin ei milloinkaan.

Then there's another version (just for joking): Parempi myöhään jos silloinkaan = Better late if ever. 

Is this version known in other languages?


----------



## Frank78

German: "Besser spät als nie" (Better late than never)

The same as in English and Dutch.


----------



## valo__fan

Turkish:"Geç olsun da güç olmasın." 
(better late than being hard)
It's pretty different but have the same meaning


----------



## Tamar

In Hebrew:

מוטב מאוחר מאשר לעולם לא [mutav meukhar ma'asher leolam lo]


----------



## Encolpius

*Hungarian: Jobb későn, mint soha [better late than never]*


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
«Κάλλιο αργά παρά ποτέ»
'kaʎo ar'ɣa pa'ra po'te
Better late than never

[ʎ] is a palatal lateral approximant
[ɣ] is a voiced velar fricative


----------



## Topsie

Grop said:


> Hi, French is similar to your Spanish and Catalan suggestions: _Mieux vaut tard que jamais._


 Who was it that said "_Vieux motard que j'amais_" (Old biker that I loved!)?


----------



## Awwal12

*Russian*:
Лучше поздно, чем никогда. (L*u*chshe p*o*zdno chem nikogd*a*.)


----------



## phosphore

Serbian:

"Bolje ikad nego nikad"=literally "better ever than never"


----------



## Orlin

Awwal12 said:


> *Russian*:
> Лучше поздно, чем никогда. (L*u*chshe p*o*zdno chem nikogd*a*.)


 
Bulgarian: По-добре късно, отколкото никога. (P*o*-dobr*e* k*a*sno, otk*o*lkoto n*i*koga.) Look like 1:1 translation from Russian (although most probably isn't).


----------



## jana.bo99

Better late than never

Slovenian:

Bolje pozno kot nikoli

Croatian:

Bolje kasno nego nikad


----------



## poul

danish: Bedre sent end aldrig


----------



## HUMBERT0

Another phrase we used in Spanish. Tarde pero seguro= Late but sure enough.


----------



## BP.

Urdu:
There's a proverb that is quite close in meaning:
_der aayed durust aayed_.
دیر آید درست آید۔
_der_-late
_aayed_-came
_durust_-correct/right.
It means therefore 'Late but good [than early and bad] is more welcome'.


----------

